# Outside light with light sensor - do they exist?



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi there guys,

Sorry if this is a stupid question - are there mains powered outside lights (the sort of wall mounted ones that people would have mounted by front doors [or gate pillars if you're posh]) that have inbuilt light sensors?

The problem I am trying to solve is this:

We'd like out outside light to come on when it gets dark so it's on for us when we get home at this time of year. I can't use a timer switch as the switch that controls the outside light is a 2 gang and controls the hallways lights too (the latter of which can be turned off/on from the other end of the hall as well).

I know I can get a light sensor that's separate and we can put that in to the circuit but I'd have to get a sparky in to do that as I'm not sure in my ability to sort that one out myself. However, if there was a light with it built in I could happily install that myself.

The thing is, I'm not sure what to search for! I keep finding motion detected ones (which admittedly wouldn't be a bad alternative but I'd like the light level sensor one if possible).


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.lyco.co.uk/coach-low-energy-photocell-lantern.html

is this the sort of thing you want


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

search dawn till dusk lamp....some will work at half power all night and go to full power if someone approaches


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yes, that's the sort of thing! I'll have a look in to those - design wise I'll be looking for something like this:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-stainless-steel-led-up-down-wall-light-pir-330lm-2-x-4-3w/7316f

or this: http://www.screwfix.com/p/wall-light-with-pir-230-x-210-x-340mm-stainless-steel-60w/91756

But as you can see, these are only PIR.

Thanks for the advice, I'll show anything I find that's right


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

How's that ?

https://www.wholesaleledlights.co.u...vMY1-6FeB31GzNho56VTJ8-DOmWm45DgSlhoC9O7w_wcB


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.thehomelightingcentre.co...rgy-dusk-till-dawn-silver-outside-light-p2515

Pretty close

Or this;

http://www.lumenalights.com/shop/St...Light-with-Dusk-to-Dawn-Sensor-Photocell.html


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks chaps - GregB, that one is nice!

Ben108, you've gone down the same road as me "these look the best of some ugly ass lights", personal preference of course and I've given you no idea of the style of property that it's got to be attached to


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Copied this from a post I made ages ago:

I bought this one a few months ago:

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lig...+8W+LED+Photocell+&+PIR+Coach+Lantern+/p56948

Would highly recommend it, seems like quite good quality and does exactly what I want. Lights up at 8w for 1 minute at dusk, then drops to 2w which is enough to light up the porch area of our front door. If the pir detects movement it ramps back up to 8w for 1 minute then dims down to 2w again.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

@Del - I get a 404 for that link I'm afraid dude. I'll have a rummage in their site though.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Just came across these - interesting proposition!

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p36407?table=no


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Apologies. Link now fixed.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Just came across these - interesting proposition!
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p36407?table=no


I saw these whilst looking for something similar, but I believe that at the very least the lamp "shade" or cover has to be transparent, i.e. all those that are sort of whitish or those that cover the bulb itself would be of no use.
However, I could be wrong (as my wife rightly? points out every five minutes!):lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

transtek said:


> I saw these whilst looking for something similar, but I believe that at the very least the lamp "shade" or cover has to be transparent, i.e. all those that are sort of whitish or those that cover the bulb itself would be of no use.
> However, I could be wrong (as my wife rightly? points out every five minutes!):lol:


I'm going to grab one from toolstation next weekend and I shall report back


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Mother-Goose said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question - are there mains powered outside lights (the sort of wall mounted ones that people would have mounted by front doors [or gate pillars if you're posh]) that have inbuilt light sensors?
> 
> ...


Yes they do exist. A sensor is added to the circuit. Essentially you just keep the switches on in the house and the sensor will switch itself on and off.

I have a single sensor added to all my exterior lights with a separate switch for each set of lights. That way I have the option to turn different ones on and off :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Just wanted to report back in case anyone was interested.

Earlier today I popped to my local Toolstation and got that bulb I linked to in a previous post - the one with the built in Dusk till Dawn sensor.

Swapped it in earlier and have been eagerly waiting to see how it got on. And I can safely say it has been superb! Really pleased, and only £7!


----------

